# Need Socks5 Proxy Port 1080



## Debbie73160

Does anyone know where I can get a free Socks 5 proxy with port 1080. I've searched all day long, and I'm getting nowhere.

I'm willing to pay for one if it's not too expensive.

I need it now. Can anyone help. I've read much of the forum info but it didn't seem to help. I downloaded the software from ProxyPlus but can't get it to run.

I need help. I'm technically challenged.

Debbie


----------



## bishop007

hi, 
maybe i can help you:
121.13.145.208:1080
121.141.79.94:17327
121.147.101.218:22167
121.152.69.75:14438
121.200.108.230:29013
121.29.5.59:82
121.55.123.181:82
121.70.240.180:13536
121.70.240.180:32108
121.88.46.34:82
122.126.88.168:1058
122.157.3.181:6412
122.161.8.226:15449
122.164.154.218:17327
122.24.4.128:12349
122.254.130.235:31398
122.254.196.171:12285
122.29.104.142:25125
122.32.147.62:31464
122.4.33.34:1648
122.4.33.34:3889
123.109.65.47:82
123.109.68.43:82
124.115.242.145:82
124.115.242.230:3444
124.120.47.199:5149
124.121.33.96:23422
124.22.0.169:1080
124.22.26.83:1080
124.22.6.191:1080
124.254.165.79:82
124.5.55.91:82
125.108.216.230:82
125.113.34.117:12119
125.113.34.117:24766
125.136.4.81:11163
125.136.4.81:12188
125.137.181.139:14237
125.183.202.15:1156
125.225.2.163:7180
125.24.246.251:1065
125.79.166.11:24328
125.79.166.11:25156
125.91.130.17:82
151.23.41.138:12678
151.23.78.3:17327
151.33.146.181:17327
151.43.7.238:14237
151.56.252.199:12678
151.63.150.38:12678
151.63.26.180:12678
151.63.66.131:17327
151.63.84.122:12678
151.63.85.121:12678
151.63.87.112:12678
151.67.131.201:17327
151.67.22.122:12678
151.67.23.98:12678
151.70.144.238:17327
151.72.202.117:12678
151.73.140.198:12678
151.73.74.253:14438
151.74.227.4:12678
151.75.248.126:12678
151.77.130.206:17327
151.77.133.74:14438
151.77.161.252:17327
151.77.90.23:17327
189.12.179.3:4471
189.15.126.167:1080
189.24.36.91:14438
189.29.139.100:82
189.3.83.4:29991
189.5.135.177:14237
190.152.26.232:1080
190.152.28.81:1080
190.152.30.214:1080
190.173.0.3:82
190.21.44.208:12678
190.48.135.29:1080
190.48.142.156:1080
190.48.146.248:1080
190.48.205.251:1080
190.49.129.25:1080
190.49.131.167:1080
190.49.158.148:1080
190.49.16.150:1080
190.49.166.61:1080
190.49.168.97:1080
190.49.186.81:12678
190.49.21.225:1080
190.49.225.237:1080
190.49.23.95:14237
190.49.59.191:1080
190.49.64.169:1080
190.49.70.80:1080
190.50.134.250:1080
190.50.165.105:14237
190.50.192.244:1080
190.51.1.149:1080
190.51.1.247:1080
190.51.102.71:1080
190.51.137.80:1080
190.51.140.169:1080
190.51.17.228:1080
190.51.174.192:1080
190.51.193.116:1080
190.51.20.35:1080
190.51.29.70:1080
190.51.73.131:1080
190.51.77.163:1080
190.51.80.7:1080
190.51.96.26:1080
190.82.136.170:1080
190.82.172.234:1080
190.82.190.243:33755
193.77.134.124:10518
196.206.18.59:12678
196.208.6.52:17050
196.217.159.145:82
196.44.79.5:13565
200.122.249.120:4800
200.122.34.156:1080
200.126.244.56:12678
200.158.196.211:1080
200.171.12.148:14438
200.193.157.1:12678
200.206.191.67:1080
200.21.121.12:1080
200.21.144.74:1080
200.21.160.49:1080
200.21.25.131:1080
200.231.93.162:8772
200.232.215.1:14438
200.233.243.127:1080
200.28.53.171:14438
200.86.149.139:12678
200.86.35.118:8649
200.90.69.58:34385
201.0.61.33:12678
201.1.134.12:1080
201.1.171.183:1080
201.1.197.66:1080
201.1.43.32:1080
201.12.191.105:1080
201.13.11.15:1080
201.13.153.194:1080
201.13.157.202:1080
201.13.157.64:1080
201.13.160.109:1080
201.13.160.148:1080
201.13.160.89:1080
201.13.169.211:1080
201.13.211.166:1080
201.13.214.116:1080
201.17.32.47:5184
201.17.40.137:12678
201.20.197.137:1080
201.212.239.213:29991
201.22.151.26:1080
201.22.173.107:1080
201.23.209.141:1080
201.235.111.96:12678
201.245.217.125:1080
201.250.128.120:1080
201.250.132.122:14438
201.250.80.74:1080
201.250.92.65:12678
201.255.158.49:1080
201.255.177.181:1080
201.255.194.98:1080
201.255.214.234:1080
201.255.25.204:1080
201.255.5.136:1080
201.26.100.32:1080
201.26.5.181:1080
201.27.155.237:1080
201.27.159.12:1080
201.27.170.65:1080
201.27.191.6:1080
201.27.66.162:1080
201.27.96.148:1080
201.32.155.162:12678
201.37.218.76:12678
201.42.108.212:1080
201.42.155.47:1080
201.42.162.143:1080
201.42.212.225:1080
201.42.214.113:1080
201.42.3.156:1080
201.42.48.76:1080
201.43.166.107:1080
201.43.184.241:17327
201.43.223.103:1080
201.43.59.92:1080
201.43.8.172:1080
201.43.9.146:1080
201.48.16.143:1080
201.48.25.57:1080
201.48.30.71:1080
201.48.63.12:1080
201.58.220.195:12678
201.58.255.152:17327
201.59.54.221:1080
201.6.30.203:1080
201.62.128.67:3417
201.62.141.99:17327
201.66.166.108:14438
201.68.200.188:1080
201.68.236.242:1080
201.68.32.20:1080
201.74.35.126:17595
201.78.135.206:34101
201.86.146.119:1080
201.86.222.121:1080
201.89.6.54:12678
201.92.180.107:1080
201.92.183.44:1080
201.95.70.58:1080
201.95.8.24:1080
203.156.25.253:5921
203.171.165.58:82
210.192.94.197:13002
210.209.101.49:13661
210.209.101.49:28277
210.219.154.139:2742
210.73.41.53:82
211.123.232.28:26657
211.158.129.139:82
211.202.140.13:17797
211.203.166.201:82
211.204.6.67:28481
211.205.99.236:1506
211.211.30.213:25552
211.237.127.210:32785
211.237.179.117:82
211.237.237.155:82
211.246.166.23:82
211.55.197.202:4445
212.122.112.80:17327
212.122.124.225:17327
212.183.223.76:4961
212.40.116.75:4471
213.101.228.138:6837
213.13.242.217:12678
213.172.242.215:12678
213.219.135.221:14438
213.238.102.175:29991
213.37.17.138:14438
213.37.46.221:14237
213.55.65.57:1080
213.6.53.205:82
216.99.42.36:14438
217.115.246.118:5508
217.132.30.133:12678
217.162.243.169:82
217.216.164.43:12678
217.216.176.151:17327
217.217.160.177:12678
218.162.213.133:82
218.164.122.244:1080
218.164.128.43:17327
218.164.28.90:14237
218.171.224.190:12678
218.175.19.253:1080
218.237.126.56:26612
218.237.225.13:29717
218.27.184.22:82
219.157.249.150:14531
219.157.66.181:1080
219.249.17.20:3502
220.122.103.253:19822
220.126.126.174:20228
220.84.211.50:80
220.94.93.3:1220
221.120.48.95:1080
221.156.221.15:11442
221.2.186.156:24804
221.204.124.65:1080
222.137.64.120:82
222.140.17.187:36786
222.147.252.37:32238
222.188.168.164:63328
222.213.232.134:24414
222.232.137.100:4200
222.237.218.46:23792
222.237.218.46:29245
222.67.121.76:12465
222.78.68.184:7950
222.78.68.184:8932
24.141.238.16:1080
24.181.94.251:1029
24.183.201.142:3353
24.86.110.176:24563
41.250.22.7:14237
41.250.69.100:27778
58.140.126.210:14174
58.140.152.25:82
58.140.195.152:82
58.141.148.208:82
58.145.56.132:82
58.145.78.59:82
58.17.131.188:20349
58.17.131.188:6857
58.230.193.142:14438
58.244.204.154:2417
58.79.145.3:25552
58.8.145.85:2149
58.90.239.144:13510
59.115.103.230:82
59.151.199.61:82
59.188.151.214:5685
59.188.244.117:1926
59.188.89.194:7221
59.23.124.103:4769
59.45.43.208:33642
59.50.159.207:13300
59.55.133.41:22555
59.89.32.240:1080
59.9.138.128:14438
59.92.198.118:5148
60.14.219.143:5164
60.175.36.212:26854
60.214.93.148:11861
60.216.140.214:14237
61.102.19.58:82
61.185.105.157:82
61.252.111.158:82
61.255.107.63:27021
61.4.210.126:33070
61.47.246.9:82
61.83.39.181:3975
61.96.213.62:17798
61.96.213.62:82
61.97.203.51:2393
62.1.172.213:2556
62.101.167.217:12678
62.117.188.15:15079
62.143.66.202:4716
62.178.103.227:1062
62.201.113.116:12678
62.224.95.241:5414
62.57.187.80:17327
62.57.255.45:12678
63.245.87.62:1080
66.168.178.159:4278
66.168.254.213:9633
66.174.79.231:2444
66.191.250.125:559
68.36.195.244:60442
69.11.86.23:26981
70.222.91.22:12283
71.101.56.53:53666
71.103.196.84:4777
74.140.194.189:6543
74.172.26.69:5322
74.79.185.241:30607
77.196.148.64:29991
77.209.18.195:17327
78.0.78.164:12678
79.0.129.158:17327
79.0.74.80:12678
79.1.217.233:12678
79.1.226.93:14237
79.12.174.161:17327
79.178.48.60:14237
79.3.174.144:12678
79.9.243.212:12678
79.9.46.106:12678
79.9.67.38:12678
79.9.92.8:12678
80.102.123.237:14237
80.103.125.203:12678
80.116.167.96:12678
80.116.181.186:14237
80.118.253.13:14237
80.178.167.18:17327
80.30.228.46:17327
80.30.72.69:14438
80.31.86.168:17327
80.41.187.245:23422
80.44.172.37:1367
80.59.247.44:82
81.1.103.97:25552
81.105.34.23:37688
81.105.55.124:25552
81.170.39.109:14237
81.180.17.152:1080
81.192.108.126:17327
81.192.40.207:12678
81.192.99.219:1080
81.203.152.133:8666
81.203.72.26:12678
81.219.191.54:12678
81.50.104.79:14438
81.84.144.58:14237
81.84.236.150:17327
82.101.167.107:12678
82.153.196.111:14438
82.155.107.1:17327
82.155.97.28:14237
82.158.152.116:14237
82.158.23.135:17327
82.158.84.163:12678
82.159.96.236:12678
82.17.154.82:8781
82.40.118.177:9662
82.48.151.238:12678
82.51.81.177:1080
82.52.164.196:17327
82.53.93.43:17327
82.54.212.220:17327
82.55.119.249:17327
82.56.78.147:12678
82.57.191.160:14438
82.57.37.254:12678
82.58.23.229:17327
82.59.61.75:14237
82.60.89.2:29991
82.66.2.33:7851
82.81.110.209:12678
82.81.246.66:14237
82.81.94.36:14438
83.10.211.72:12678
83.10.238.20:12678
83.131.27.56:12678
83.132.152.96:14438
83.132.48.4:17327
83.147.79.97:1080
83.192.161.85:2445
83.194.77.42:14438
83.213.222.164:12678
83.22.40.244:12678
83.23.103.15:17327
83.238.150.221:12678
83.25.206.250:4471
83.26.25.197:7121
83.28.202.246:12678
83.31.120.98:8111
83.32.170.120:9464
83.53.67.228:12678
83.7.108.4:14237
83.76.65.4:12678
84.0.120.214:82
84.0.134.214:18399
84.0.38.46:82
84.100.213.120:17327
84.100.91.206:17327
84.102.194.113:82
84.120.235.2:12678
84.121.128.53:12678
84.122.239.105:26612
84.123.102.242:12678
84.123.19.22:17327
84.123.204.101:17327
84.123.4.10:17327
84.125.113.51:12678
84.125.19.221:12678
84.126.45.128:14237
84.128.82.236:6475
84.222.172.123:12678
84.223.10.65:14438
84.223.152.105:14237
84.4.179.115:17327
84.6.136.113:12678
84.62.29.2:5296
84.72.52.119:17327
84.90.69.169:12678
84.91.17.241:17327
84.91.22.34:25552
84.94.65.97:14237
84.94.89.237:12678
84.99.60.105:25552
85.136.31.24:17327
85.136.43.107:12678
85.136.59.40:17327
85.140.54.128:19891
85.141.102.134:1080
85.155.144.250:17327
85.155.17.118:12678
85.155.208.32:14237
85.155.4.232:14438
85.176.111.166:12678
85.176.94.77:9066
85.179.173.191:12678
85.179.209.22:9066
85.180.141.152:1080
85.20.133.196:17327
85.250.138.39:12678
85.250.187.246:12678
85.250.37.65:29991
85.60.59.32:82
85.73.156.197:6835
85.84.240.60:7323
86.108.97.178:1080
86.108.99.15:1080
86.127.179.226:22656
86.14.4.25:2050
86.143.49.251:5710
86.205.238.72:14438
86.213.97.213:17327
86.35.230.52:1080
86.61.97.39:12678
87.0.224.7:17327
87.0.95.139:12678
87.10.166.8:12678
87.11.195.226:17327
87.11.28.97:14237
87.11.32.174:12678
87.110.163.47:26986
87.122.229.221:12678
87.14.192.61:12678
87.14.201.116:17327
87.17.176.140:17327
87.17.250.40:12678
87.179.236.242:12678
87.18.206.93:14237
87.19.113.137:12678
87.19.77.113:17327
87.196.104.114:12678
87.2.232.116:12678
87.20.117.142:12678
87.20.149.2:12678
87.20.169.30:12678
87.205.224.63:12678
87.21.62.133:17327
87.21.67.194:29991
87.210.105.7:82
87.4.107.50:12678
87.4.165.164:14438
87.4.33.237:12678
87.5.210.165:14438
87.5.40.22:17327
87.5.99.68:14237
87.6.183.45:12678
87.68.187.148:14237
87.68.75.16:14237
87.7.209.182:17327
87.7.249.148:14237
87.9.137.48:17327
87.9.46.215:12678
88.107.184.186:24815
88.110.251.188:29991
88.111.73.74:14237
88.138.94.67:12678
88.139.240.127:12678
88.139.240.48:17327
88.153.141.53:29991
88.153.66.215:23216
88.154.231.124:12678
88.154.86.36:12678
88.154.94.242:27778
88.203.223.219:33411
88.210.67.87:28563
88.239.67.167:4471
88.254.139.123:82
88.72.7.80:2555
88.76.80.161:7926
88.87.243.108:8443
89.122.145.88:29991
89.137.61.136:7213
89.138.64.213:17327
89.139.7.13:82
89.142.97.147:29991
89.180.136.79:12678
89.181.135.220:12678
89.181.173.81:14438
89.181.44.66:29991
89.230.4.159:14237
89.234.122.53:1059
89.234.122.53:1235
89.243.241.151:12678
89.39.117.136:1032
89.42.207.161:29909
89.42.207.161:32477
89.48.52.199:20210
90.1.158.155:12678
90.20.227.133:14237
90.23.199.29:17327
90.7.26.78:12678
91.168.188.210:17327
91.76.8.165:9920

you can sort&dedupe sock by port :1080
Cheers!


----------



## JohnWill

I'm not sure I'd trust a list posted in the blind like that, no way of knowing what you're connecting to!

Free SOCKS5 Proxy List


----------

